# Royal 100% Het Pied -Help please



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey all, i will sound thick as a brick asking this but im going to anyway as its the fastest way to find out :lol2:

I have a Het Pied and intend to use him when mature for breeding.I watched a you tube film on Het Pieds hatching .. 6 eggs . one pied 5 hets , both parents 100% it said , then it said at the end of the film , results 1 pied 5 66% het .

Can someone please explain why the hets were 66% , and for those experienced please stop laughing:lol2:


----------



## CBR_Rider (Apr 22, 2011)

Het is a term (generally) used for a snake that carries a recessive gene (not visible). A visual pied (or any other visual recessive for that matter) will always pass on the gene. For your get pied to be 100% het it must either of had a parent that was visual OR have been a possible pied that has been bred and proven (produced visual pied offspring).*

If 2 snakes that are both 100% het pied are bred together, each parent has a 50% chance of passing on the pied gene. *Statistically 1/4 will receive the gene from both parents and be visuals. 1/2 will receive the gene from one or the other of the parents, these are het pied. The other 1/4 will not receive the gene from either parent and be normals.

The problem is, the het pieds and the normals look the same so you can't be sure which are what. But two thirds should be het pied (66%). So the normal looking ones are refered to as 66% het pied. They aren't actually 66% het pied, they either are or aren't. But the chances of them being pied is 66%.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## wetbeef (May 29, 2011)

How reliable are het pied markers?


----------



## CBR_Rider (Apr 22, 2011)

wetbeef said:


> How reliable are het pied markers?


I can't speak from experience as I'm not into pieds. But from what others have said on here I'd have to say not very. Some people have het pieds without markers and some have normals that have markers!


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

*Het pied*

Thanks for your help it did make sense .. I bought becouse he was so pretty ,very nice looking lad our Archie .. Ive been looking up the het markers too and the info seems confuseing as you say . Never mind , either way ive got a lovely looking little fella , and hes great with the kids so its a win win on the family front :2thumb:

Ill just start saving and buy a pied me tinks .


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

wetbeef said:


> How reliable are het pied markers?


if you're refering to the fabled Tram-lines? - not very

hatched 30+ 100% het pieds in 2011
approx 1/3 had those belly 'markers'


----------

